# Mylar vs Panda Film vs Flat White Paint?



## James! (May 18, 2011)

Hello 

I was wondering if Panda film or flat white paint has the same reflective properties as mylar and which one is less flammable cuz i dont want a fire??

Also which one do you use for your grow room??

Thanks


----------



## Dystopian (May 18, 2011)

Mylar is like 99% reflective 97% at least. White is not as good.


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2011)

i personally use diamond reflective sheeting....



J


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2011)

link to what i use.



http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-Sheeting-331/Diamond-Grow-Reflective-Sheeting-855.asp




J


----------



## James! (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Jondamon and dystopian looks like mylar is the way to go what about panda film also what about the flammableness of mylar???


----------



## cranker (May 18, 2011)

I use emergency blankets made of mylar. Yeah, I'm cheap, but it works and you can buy it in small amounts. My plants haven't complained yet, and at 2 bucks a pop inc shipping just seems a good way and it reflects well.


----------



## James! (May 18, 2011)

cranker said:


> I use emergency blankets made of mylar. Yeah, I'm cheap, but it works and you can buy it in small amounts. My plants haven't complained yet, and at 2 bucks a pop inc shipping just seems a good way and it reflects well.


Dont u ever wonder/care/worry about flammableness


----------



## 08GSXR600 (May 18, 2011)

i use mylar and my house hasnt burned down yet...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

08GSXR600 said:


> i use mylar and my house hasnt burned down yet...


lmfao lololollol


----------



## cranker (May 18, 2011)

James! said:


> Dont u ever wonder/care/worry about flammableness


The blankets are the thinnest mylar you can get. I have it foil taped to the wall and used CFL's. I just did a test on a 4"x4" piece. It's a lot thinner than normal mylar. A cigarette didn't cause it to catch fire, just wilt a little. I pressed a 45W CFL against it for 30 seconds, nothing. I put a lighter under it and it wilted, finally caught fire after a few seconds but went out when I removed the lighter. So no, I'm not terribly worried about it.


----------



## cranker (May 18, 2011)

You have to take into account that there are 2 types of mylar also, plastic and polyester. The plastic one is what I use. I have no experience with the polyester one.


----------



## goten (May 18, 2011)

cranker said:


> I use emergency blankets made of mylar. Yeah, I'm cheap, but it works and you can buy it in small amounts. My plants haven't complained yet, and at 2 bucks a pop inc shipping just seems a good way and it reflects well.


I use the emergency blankets also 

check out my dresser cab , the inside is covered in it

well the bottom is not , its shitty foil tape lol

but the front and back and the sides are all emergency blanket


----------



## hoagtech (May 18, 2011)

Well one adavantage of panda over mylar is the color "white". silver collects heat and white reflects it. both panda and mylar make the same claim as being 97% reflective.


----------



## theonlineguy (May 19, 2011)

I use this stuff called Permaflect, it looks a little more dull/less reflective than mylar, but it is a lot thicker making it easier to clean.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 19, 2011)

people say tin foil is the worst, here are 2 mirrors, like tin foil with a very good reflective surface, an experiment with mirrors. you can see the huge reflective light difference on the pots.
its all about light reflection, use what you have available. if its white or reflective chrome then you can use them, if one is a slight percentage over the other then so what, white paint is cheap.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 19, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Well one adavantage of panda over mylar is the color "white". silver collects heat and white reflects it. both panda and mylar make the same claim as being 97% reflective.


actually chrome or silver is the best reflector of heat, thermal hot drink flasks are not white inside. white will absorb more heat and reflect less light.
manufacturers claim their products are better, they have no choice but to try and increase sales.
silver plastic is better than white. but would have to be dimpled, for the prevention of hotspots.
and we are talking silver, not grey.


----------



## hoagtech (May 19, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> actually chrome or silver is the best reflector of heat, thermal hot drink flasks are not white inside. white will absorb more heat and reflect less light.
> manufacturers claim their products are better, they have no choice but to try and increase sales.
> silver plastic is better than white. but would have to be dimpled, for the prevention of hotspots.
> and we are talking silver, not grey.


 nope
Anything that has a color closer to black will absorb heat more than reflect it. and silver is a lot closer to black than white (whats closer to white than white?) 
It MAY reflect more light but temperature differences are a drawback of mylar
And it doesnt matter what the inside of flask is colored. its the insulation that retains the heat, and the reflective outside that reflects outside temperature.


----------



## secretweapon (May 19, 2011)

If you hold up an emergency blanket/mylar to the light its pretty translucent. If your lining something like a rubbermaid grow box or pc case, the light inside will be visible from the outside. Just a heads up.

Foil tape is my vote


----------



## a dog named chico (May 19, 2011)

Dystopian said:


> Mylar is like 99% reflective 97% at least. White is not as good.


 yeah white polly is only 90%


----------



## WeeGogs (May 19, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> nope
> Anything that has a color closer to black will absorb heat more than reflect it. and silver is a lot closer to black than white (whats closer to white than white?)
> It MAY reflect more light but temperature differences are a drawback of mylar
> And it doesnt matter what the inside of flask is colored. its the insulation that retains the heat, and the reflective outside that reflects outside temperature.


i have a vacuum flask the inside is mirrored to reflect heat from the liquid back against itself, the outside is mirrored to reflect the cold. this flask only has an air span between the outside wall and inside.
so you better email the company it is called thermos, and explain your findings, that white is a better heat reflector for the inside of all their flasks, you could be worth millions.
shine a very bright torch on a white wall, and stare at the reflection, will it blind you?
shine a very bright torch on a mirror and stare at the reflection, will it blind you?.
i am puzzled.
can anyone else back up the white is better theory.
when we put a roast of meat in the oven covered in tin foil, it has nothing to do with heat except keep the moisture in the meat,
if you wrap hot food in tin foil. it will keep it hot for a long time.
if you wrap it in white tin foil, you say this will keep it warmer longer. ok contact the foil companys, you may be worth even more millions.
lets start a white foil business. 
ok lets start making torches with white faces surrounding the bulbs instead of silver, and..........what about vehicle headlights, i tell you, i can see it, you are going to be worth millions, maybe even billions of dollars. the new bill gates, and i am going to paint the reflective silver part of all my grow lights white.
and the inside of all my cooking pots white with heat resistant paint.


----------



## James! (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys i appreciate all you imput and theorys  I have decided to go for panda film as it is easier to clean and does not have that much less reflectiveness over the other materials and does not reflect heat as much as mylar or any silverish material. think about this. go and look at any lampshade look on the inside of the shade what colour do you find? White, because it does not reflect andy heat making it safer. any way and colour surface has the ability to be reflective, look at still water in a lake with no waves u can see ur reflection as clear as day!


----------



## hoagtech (May 19, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> i have a vacuum flask the inside is mirrored to reflect heat from the liquid back against itself, the outside is mirrored to reflect the cold. this flask only has an air span between the outside wall and inside.
> so you better email the company it is called thermos, and explain your findings, that white is a better heat reflector for the inside of all their flasks, you could be worth millions.
> shine a very bright torch on a white wall, and stare at the reflection, will it blind you?
> shine a very bright torch on a mirror and stare at the reflection, will it blind you?.
> ...


Your all over the place man. id like to have a discussion but you keep referring to light when Im talking about heat being reflected more by white than silver? blind me is not a heat term..

And tin foil has a non reflective side that goes over your chicken in the oven. The reason is you dont want to burn your outside before you meat is fully cooked. And they do make white oven covers. their called oven bags. 

and once again silver is darker than white, therefore less heat. try wearing a silver shirt and mow your lawn on hot day.


----------



## goten (May 19, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> If you hold up an emergency blanket/mylar to the light its pretty translucent. If your lining something like a rubbermaid grow box or pc case, the light inside will be visible from the outside. Just a heads up.
> 
> Foil tape is my vote


im sorry my man 

i know its just opinion , but foil tape fucking sucks 

thats what i got on the bottom of my dresser and it was hell working with it trying not to let it get all crinkled up lol


----------



## tet1953 (May 20, 2011)

Over the past 18 months or so I have moved my flowering op 3 times. The first room I built was with rigid insulation with a reflective side (yeah, complete noob). Next I set up a spare room in the house using mylar (sliver, not white). I also had enough diamond foil insulation to cover about half the walls I needed to. My latest room (back in the basement, using LST) uses B&W poly. You can see this room in the Grow Room Design forum.

The room that has all white seems the brightest to me. Heat is not an issue; room is located in basement and the 170 CFM inline seems to handle it so far. Summer's not here yet though, I may need to do something later.

I plan to build a second room similar to the latest one in the basement. I'll be sticking with white, but considering white wallboard like you'd use in a bathroom instead of poly.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Your all over the place man. id like to have a discussion but you keep referring to light when Im talking about heat being reflected more by white than silver? blind me is not a heat term..
> 
> And tin foil has a non reflective side that goes over your chicken in the oven. The reason is you dont want to burn your outside before you meat is fully cooked. And they do make white oven covers. their called oven bags.
> 
> and once again silver is darker than white, therefore less heat. try wearing a silver shirt and mow your lawn on hot day.


yes exactly if i wear a chrome silver top i would roast to fucking death on a hot day, hence they cover you in it when you are suffering hypothermia, reason, it will not let any heat out of my body. white it reflects light and releases heat from my body, if my grow room is silver it will not let the heat out it would have to be removed by fans and it will seriously reflect light back too.
as in the experiment with mirrors in my earlier post.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

James! said:


> Hey guys i appreciate all you imput and theorys  I have decided to go for panda film as it is easier to clean and does not have that much less reflectiveness over the other materials and does not reflect heat as much as mylar or any silverish material. think about this. go and look at any lampshade look on the inside of the shade what colour do you find? White, because it does not reflect andy heat making it safer. any way and colour surface has the ability to be reflective, look at still water in a lake with no waves u can see ur reflection as clear as day!


the lamp shade is white to let the fucking light through it, are you fucking crazy, if it was silver it would reflect the light back to the lamp and the room would be fucking dark, stop talking fucking nonsense the lot of you, silver chrome is a better heat reflector, and a better light reflector full stop. lets take the fucking argument to the manufacturers, i think you lot are talking about metal. i am talking about a mirrored surface.

any more crap talk and i will start emailing companys and asking embarassing questions which i will post in black and white against your names on this forum. 
you are giving people the wrong information. white is reflective and cheap. silver is a better reflector but expensive, you can also change the spectrum in the reflected surface of the silver foil to enhance flowering, does white do that? how much is a lick of white paint, yes, peanuts.
if you want a perfect grow room use this for heat and light reflection :
this is what i use and i only grow to get rich, i dont smoke it. this shop is 8 miles from my home.
£2.10 gbp ( $3.41 usd ) per metre square does a brilliant job in all my rooms. 
http://www.premierhydroponics.com/product.php?id_product=413
.


----------



## hoagtech (May 20, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> the lamp shade is white to let the fucking light through it, are you fucking crazy, if it was silver it would reflect the light back to the lamp and the room would be fucking dark, stop talking fucking nonsense the lot of you, silver chrome is a better heat reflector, and a better light reflector full stop. lets take the fucking argument to the manufacturers, i think you lot are talking about metal. i am talking about a mirrored surface.
> 
> any more crap talk and i will start emailing companys and asking embarassing questions which i will post in black and white against your names on this forum.
> you are giving people the wrong information. white is reflective and cheap. silver is a better reflector but expensive, a small roll of metal tinfoil is about 3 fucking quid, how much is a lick of white paint.
> ...


Damn its just people's opinions man. I sell both. I personally prefer panda because its cheap and effective and easy to work with because it comes in 10' wide lengths when mylar is 4' wide. Thats my opinion, no crap talk


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 20, 2011)

mylar is basically a fire blanket... its one of the least flammable items on the planet..


----------



## mcpurple (May 20, 2011)

panda film pros/ just as reflective if t more then mylar 2. cost way less. 3. much thicker and light proof. 4. much easier to handle.
panda film cons/ none.

mylar pros/ 1. its reflective.

mylar cons/ cost more, see though, thin and hard to handle


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Damn its just people's opinions man. I sell both. I personally prefer panda because its cheap and effective and easy to work with because it comes in 10' wide lengths when mylar is 4' wide. Thats my opinion, no crap talk


so you buy what you buy for the length and width, DUH, the heat resistant and reflective plastic sheeting i use comes in lengths of 6.56 feet by 328 feet i just seal the joints with 50mm wide reflective tape.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

TheGreenHornet said:


> mylar is basically a fire blanket... its one of the least flammable items on the planet..


 
you can buy an automatic powder fire extinguisher if your that paranoid they are cheap. go for the 6kg one.
if you want to give out information about fire prevention, do it on another thread. http://www.fireprotectiononline.co.uk/automatic-fire-extinguishers/
this is a reflective material thread, the fucking stuff your smoking is blocking the electronic pulses in your brain, your getting your wires crossed, lets talk about heat and light reflection here.


----------



## hoagtech (May 20, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> you can buy an automatic powder fire extinguisher if your that paranoid they are cheap. go for the 6kg one.
> if you want to give out information about fire prevention, do it on another thread. http://www.fireprotectiononline.co.uk/automatic-fire-extinguishers/
> this is a reflective material thread, the fucking stuff your smoking is blocking the electronic pulses in your brain, your getting your wires crossed, lets talk about heat and light reflection here.


 Poeple do wanna discuss pro and cons here if you keep it factual and not personal. DUH, and blaming weed is not factual evidence of the pros of mylar. 
Where did you buy that weird length, a farm supply store? thats not a standard size.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Poeple do wanna discuss pro and cons here if you keep it factual and not personal. DUH, and blaming weed is not factual evidence of the pros of mylar.
> Where did you buy that weird length, a farm supply store? thats not a standard size.


i never mentioned mylar, this is about heat and light reflection and the best colour and material to use.

http://www.premierhydroponics.com/product.php?id_product=413


----------



## WeeGogs (May 20, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> the lamp shade is white to let the fucking light through it, are you fucking crazy, if it was silver it would reflect the light back to the lamp and the room would be fucking dark, stop talking fucking nonsense the lot of you, silver chrome is a better heat reflector, and a better light reflector full stop. lets take the fucking argument to the manufacturers, i think you lot are talking about metal. i am talking about a mirrored surface.
> 
> any more crap talk and i will start emailing companys and asking embarassing questions which i will post in black and white against your names on this forum.
> you are giving people the wrong information. white is reflective and cheap. silver is a better reflector but expensive, you can also change the spectrum in the reflected surface of the silver foil to enhance flowering, does white do that? how much is a lick of white paint, yes, peanuts.
> ...


 
cammmmmon, lets get more arguments going, who else says white is better to reflect heat and light.
we need to sort this for once and for all so i can start contacting companys that make heat and lighting equipment.


----------



## tet1953 (May 20, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> cammmmmon, lets get more arguments going, who else says white is better to reflect heat and light.
> we need to sort this for once and for all so i can start contacting companys that make heat and lighting equipment.


LOL troll. Have you nothing better to do on what may be your last day on earth? LOL


----------



## smoke and coke (May 20, 2011)

i used that stuff called reflectix on the inside of my room on the walls and ceiling. about 2 weeks later i covered the reflectix on the walls with panda film. i noticed the room was cooler after i installed the panda film. as far as reflectivity, the reflectix seemed brighter but i like the white from the panda film better. its also easier on the eyes when in the room. the panda film cleans easily and is very durable.

i would have used flat white paint if it was practical, but not for this room.

i have never used mylar.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 21, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> LOL troll. Have you nothing better to do on what may be your last day on earth? LOL


you are the fucking troll you fucking bitch, the discussion on this subject is way over your head !!!
you are full of comments that mean absolutely nothing, if you dont have anything useful to add then keep your fucking mouth shut.


----------



## tet1953 (May 21, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> you are the fucking troll you fucking bitch, the discussion on this subject is way over your head !!!
> you are full of comments that mean absolutely nothing, if you dont have anything useful to add then keep your fucking mouth shut.


Yep, troll. And you're not even very good at it. LOL


----------



## fishwhistle (May 21, 2011)

Personally for me I use flat white paint in my room,i also used some of the orange peel speckling on the walls before painting to reflect light to different areas so it is not a flat surface.I do not need heat in my room,its my enemy,so while the white paint may not have the reflectivity of other materials it seems to keep my room cooler.This is just my own 2 cents your mileage may vary...


----------



## 08GSXR600 (May 21, 2011)

the really angry guy is the only one who doesnt smoke.. go figure.


----------



## James! (May 22, 2011)

Jeeeeeez! 

Weegogs calm the fuck down we are having a creative and resourceful discussion your input is greatly unappreciated by everyone. If you want to say something bring some evidence or something to back it up ok !!

As for everyone else thanks for your input any more will be appreciated ey! 

People who have used Mylar and Panda film, did you notice your room was cooler or no change rely ???? 

Thanks


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 23, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> LOL troll. Have you nothing better to do on what may be your last day on earth? LOL


you still sucking your new boyfriend between joints.
so you think its funny to run away from me,
with a man !!!!


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 23, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> Yep, troll. And you're not even very good at it. LOL


 
hows freddy your fancy man. is he still giving you back scuttle behind your boyfriend davids back.


----------



## James! (May 23, 2011)

Not more of this! if you are not going to contribute to the thread and have something nice to say you can fuck off


----------



## zvuv (May 23, 2011)

I used mylar on my walls. In a tight space it was a nuisance always snagging and getting in the way when I needed to move stuff around on the walls. This time I am going with flat white paint. Easy, simple & cheap.

This is all to try and capture the peripheral light which is pretty feeble compared to whats going on on the top. Does it really make sense to go to the effort and expense of trying to collect 10% more of what is probably already only 10% of the light? It comes out to a few % at best.


----------



## tet1953 (May 23, 2011)

zvuv said:


> I used mylar on my walls. In a tight space it was a nuisance always snagging and getting in the way when I needed to move stuff around on the walls. This time I am going with flat white paint. Easy, simple & cheap.
> 
> This is all to try and capture the peripheral light which is pretty feeble compared to whats going on on the top. Does it really make sense to go to the effort and expense of trying to collect 10% more of what is probably already only 10% of the light? It comes out to a few % at best.


Good point, zvuv. Nothing wrong with discussion though, academic as it may be. What doesn't make sense is how some people personally attack others who happen to disagree with them. I guess they think it strenghthens their position, but it doesn't


----------



## zvuv (May 24, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> Good point, zvuv. Nothing wrong with discussion though, academic as it may be. What doesn't make sense is how some people personally attack others who happen to disagree with them. I guess they think it strenghthens their position, but it doesn't


Yes. A constructive discussion is always fun and good even if it's about how many joints you can balance on the head of a seed. And yeah, acrimony and personal attacks have no place in these threads. It's like pissing in the pool. Spoils it for everyone.

Of all the reasons to go to war, Mylar vs Panda Film seems the least compelling


----------



## James! (May 24, 2011)

So to sum it up

*Mylar *

_Pro's_
 95% + reflective.
 Cheapest type of reflective film available. 
 Easily stuck to a surface.
 Convenient. 
 Light weight.

_Con's_
 Reflects heat (So hot spots occur).
 Tears easily.
 Hard to clean.
 May fade and loose reflectivity.
 Difficult to Join pieces of Mylar to each other.
 Thin (thickness wise 1mm - 2mm). 

*Panda Film*

_Pro's_
 90% + reflectivity.
 Easy to clean.
 Thick (thickness wise - 6 mm +).
 Easy to join sections of Panda film to other sections of panda film.
 Blocks light from escaping "Black side".
 Easily stuck to any surface.
 Can divide rooms with sections of Panda film.
 Does not reflect heat.

_Con's_ 
 Expensive alternative to Mylar.
 10-15% reflectivity drop over Mylar
 Heavy.

If iv'e missed anything Pls. shout 

Peace


----------



## jondamon (May 24, 2011)

Diamond reflective sheeting that i posted about needs to be on this list as it is not see through and thick enough to handle easily. I stick mine to the walls with Spray on Carpet adhesive that can cope with temps in excess of 50C.


*"Diamond Reflective sheeting is a premium reflective sheeting which has all the reflective qualities of Mylar but with more even light distribution due to the diamond pattern. 100% Lightproof, Diamond Sheeting is flame retardant, easier to handle and much more resistant to creasing than other types of reflective sheeting. Also, uniquely the reflective metal layer is sandwiched behind a clear protective PET film that protects against heat, humidity, moisture and handling"*

*http://www.growell.co.uk/grow-tents-sheeting/premium-diamond-reflective-sheeting.html*



*J*


----------



## James! (May 24, 2011)

Good point good point


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 24, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Diamond reflective sheeting that i posted about needs to be on this list as it is not see through and thick enough to handle easily. I stick mine to the walls with Spray on Carpet adhesive that can cope with temps in excess of 50C.
> 
> 
> *"Diamond Reflective sheeting is a premium reflective sheeting which has all the reflective qualities of Mylar but with more even light distribution due to the diamond pattern. 100% Lightproof, Diamond Sheeting is flame retardant, easier to handle and much more resistant to creasing than other types of reflective sheeting. Also, uniquely the reflective metal layer is sandwiched behind a clear protective PET film that protects against heat, humidity, moisture and handling"*
> ...


£4.25 for 1.4 x 1 metre, thats mental, check this out it works brill. i use it. price includes vat and is 2 metre on the roll so the price is for 2 metre.
this stuff is 100% lightproof, 98% light reflection, 90% heat reflection, a pet film to protect against corrosion, and best of all, a reflective flowering spectrum built in to enhance flowering.
non fireproof, but then, everything burns, even joan of arc burned. 
and only £2.10 for 2 metre, ($3.39).

http://www.premierhydroponics.com/category.php?id_category=39


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 24, 2011)

James! said:


> So to sum it up
> 
> *Mylar *
> 
> ...


reflects heat so hot spots occur,,,,,, WRONG 

its light that causes hotspots, a small crease in a flat reflective surface. a bit like putting a magnifying glass under the sun and over the palm of your hand, if you move the glass up and down changing the distance from your hand until the white light mark becomes a small dot, this will burn through your hand like a steel gas burning/welding torch, if i tied you up and held it there, then your hand would burn to a crisp eventually.
while you screamed the fucking place down. 
IT IS LIGHT PRODUCING HEAT.

to be able to reflect heat back in to a growroom is excellent properties of a protective film, let the fans remove the reflected heat.
if your growroom is too warm, up the fan size.
remember!!!!!! fans can never be too big, but too small means noise and heat.


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2011)

James! said:


> So to sum it up
> 
> *Mylar *
> 
> ...


panda film is by far cheaper then mylar. you got that one wrong, and it is not less reflective they both claim the same.

also you anake whole grow rooms out of panda film and not mylar. mylar is see though


----------



## dsnutts (May 26, 2011)

reflectix from lowes I love it....


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 26, 2011)

I think mylar tears too easy to be worth what you spend. However on a budget the emergency blanket is perfect. I use Panda film and I'll admit its not quite as reflective as mylar but it's 6mil minimum and black on the other side to prevent mold growth. Really I think even white paint is good enough for reflective purposes but I prefer the panda. Its perfect for sealing up your room and making it easier to clean.


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> panda film is by far cheaper then mylar. you got that one wrong, and it is not less reflective they both claim the same.
> 
> also you anake whole grow rooms out of panda film and not mylar. mylar is see though


listen mr. know it all , i am never wrong , the stuff i use is 98% light reflective, 80% heat reflective, Spectrum enhanced to increase flowering yield, PET coated to protect against corrosion and wear, 100% lightproof. and you can get strongman to try and rip it, but it is as tough as hell and cheap.it comes off the roll 2 metre wide ( 78.5 inch ), so it is £2.10 gbp ( $3.43 ) for 2 metre square, ( 78.5 inch x 39.4 inch ) 78.5& x up to 100 feet long. so sit on it and swivel.
check this out . http://www.premierhydroponics.com/product.php?id_product=413


----------



## James! (May 31, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> listen mr. know it all , i am never wrong , the stuff i use is 98% light reflective, 80% heat reflective, Spectrum enhanced to increase flowering yield, PET coated to protect against corrosion and wear, 100% lightproof. and you can get strongman to try and rip it, but it is as tough as hell and cheap.it comes off the roll 2 metre wide ( 78.5 inch ), so it is £2.10 gbp ( $3.43 ) for 2 metre square, ( 78.5 inch x 39.4 inch ) 78.5& x up to 100 feet long. so sit on it and swivel.
> check this out . http://www.premierhydroponics.com/product.php?id_product=413



you are the rudest mother fucker i seen post i dont care for any of your opinions and im sure i speak for all people here, as for mcpurple you are right hey i forgot to factor in the size of panda you get for the price!!


----------



## Farfenugen (May 31, 2011)

Foil tape, used for ducts, works great, it's cheap, effective and goes around anything. And you can use the insulated tape or the regular tape. Some may say it's not very good but I've always used it, trick is to apply it evenly otherwise it will not only look bad but will leave spaces. And the heat thing, it can get hot but after all it is designed for that.


----------



## anonimouse (Nov 18, 2012)

I work with light for a living... Film and TV production and because this thread was hilarious I wanted to touch on a few areas that were not mentioned. 

SILVER is more reflective, however what is a silver reflective response? Well, silver reflects light more harshly and specularly. The angle of light reflection is less controllable and because of this harsh bounce it can create hot spots. 

WHITE in terms of color is the presence of all colors. This means less reflective BUT is much more broad. The reflective surface of white creates a softer diffusion and more controllable light bounce. 

You can use GOLD too depending on what color spectrum you're bouncing back. But we won't get into that. 

Mylar is transparent so why not paint white then Mylar over it. 

HEAT is a by product of incandescent tungsten light, HPS, MH, and HMI lighting. You won't gain any more heat than what your light puts out based on reflection material. But think of a magnifying glass beaming the suns light... It will create a focal point and begin to burn. Most high grade lenses and glass are silver coated. 

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Feb 28, 2022)

goten said:


> I use the emergency blankets also
> 
> check out my dresser cab , the inside is covered in it
> 
> ...


I use to grow in a cabinet like that same setup it gets tight in there lol especially if your not using less


----------



## jondamon (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> I use to grow in a cabinet like that same setup it gets tight in there lol especially if your not using less


What a way to wake up and old thread.


but guess what. If you check this thread I posted about diamond reflective film back in 2011.

guess what else??

It’s still the same stuff on my walls to this day not needed to be replaced yet.


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Feb 28, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What a way to wake up and old thread.
> 
> 
> but guess what. If you check this thread I posted about diamond reflective film back in 2011.
> ...


I just changed my set up and went to panda film from a tent. I also switched from my led to a ceramic metal halide and hoping I made the right decision. I just changed my set up today and have to do alot of work yet to finish my set up to get it how I want it


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> I just changed my set up and went to panda film from a tent. I also switched from my led to a ceramic metal halide and hoping I made the right decision. I just changed my set up today and have to do alot of work yet to finish my set up to get it how I want it


What LED was it? If it was blurple etc then yes you switched to a better light. 

ive replaced my 400w HPS with a marshydro FCE3000.

This was my latest harvest.

Single plant grown in approx 2 gallons of coco weaved into a 3x3 scrog net.


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Mar 1, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What LED was it? If it was blurple etc then yes you switched to a better light.
> 
> ive replaced my 400w HPS with a marshydro FCE3000.
> 
> ...


It was a blurple cheaper 300 watt and that looks great how much did you get off her


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> It was a blurple cheaper 300 watt and that looks great how much did you get off her


Honestly I can’t answer that with any absolute certainty as I don’t often weigh my harvest.

however I do have a plastic lunch box that holds 4.5oz. I have 2 of these filled and a 2Litre mason jar half full and a large 8oz box that’s half full with this harvest and another from a previous grow lol.

along with the fact I’ve “lost” around 5oz too if you get what I mean


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> It was a blurple cheaper 300 watt and that looks great how much did you get off her


So in real terms maybe 15-18oz although could be a little more.

Biggest problem is I tend to stagger harvest based on ripeness.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 1, 2022)

I like the diamond mylar i think it diffuses the light alittle better than regular mylar or panda film


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Mar 1, 2022)

S


jondamon said:


> Honestly I can’t answer that with any absolute certainty as I don’t often weigh my harvest.
> 
> however I do have a plastic lunch box that holds 4.5oz. I have 2 of these filled and a 2Litre mason jar half full and a large 8oz box that’s half full with this harvest and another from a previous grow lol.
> 
> along with the fact I’ve “lost” around 5oz too if you get what I mean


Sounds like a good harvest lol


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Mar 1, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What LED was it? If it was blurple etc then yes you switched to a better light.
> 
> ive replaced my 400w HPS with a marshydro FCE3000.
> 
> ...


I haven't done a Scrog net yet but I want to give it a try on the next round I have about a 40"-46" space set up using the 315 watt cfl now. How long does your veg cycle get and do you have any pics through your cycle showing how you had your plant trained to turn out like that


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> I haven't done a Scrog net yet but I want to give it a try on the next round I have about a 40"-46" space set up using the 315 watt cfl now. How long does your veg cycle get and do you have any pics through your cycle showing how you had your plant trained to turn out like that








MarsHydro FC-3000 grow


Hey folks. just starting this journal to document the usage of the @MarsHydrofactory FC-3000, 300w LED Panel. I will be using this light from start to finish using the dimming function to dial it down for starting seeds to cranking it up and rocking it during full flower. I will be utilising...



rollitup.org


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 1, 2022)

I don’t use anything at all. My plants are on a table in the center of a room so I can get full access. I hate scrogs, only use if the strain demands it or running clones. Don’t like using tents for the same reason. Just make it a pain for me. I’m sure I miss out on some yield but I grow only for head so idc. Used both though, never could tell any difference imho.


----------



## Mr.Gr33nThumb (Mar 1, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I don’t use anything at all. My plants are on a table in the center of a room so I can get full access. I hate scrogs, only use if the strain demands it or running clones. Don’t like using tents for the same reason. Just make it a pain for me. I’m sure I miss out on some yield but I grow only for head so idc. Used both though, never could tell any difference imho.


Oh you said you had your last plant weaved through a scrog net


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr.Gr33nThumb said:


> Oh you said you had your last plant weaved through a scrog net


Yah. As stated above, only use it when I have to lol


----------

